# kdesu -> Kernel Ooops

## musv

Moin,

wollte mal kvpnc ausprobieren. Das braucht Root-Rechte. kvpnc als Root zu starten mag der DBus nicht:

```
kvpnc(5240): Session bus not found 

KCrash: Application 'kvpnc' crashing...

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/drkonqi from kdeinit

sock_file=/root/.kde4/socket-faultier/kdeinit4__0

Warning: connect() failed: : Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/drkonqi directly

drkonqi(5241): Session bus not found 
```

Also versuch ich das Ganze über kdesu. Das Passwort kann ich noch eingeben. Manchmal startet auch die Applikation. Aber dann knallts

```
Sep 20 21:26:40 localhost su[15406]: Successful su for root by sm

Sep 20 21:26:40 localhost su[15406]: + /dev/pts/4 sm:root

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000050

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: IP: [<ffffffff813e56fe>] _raw_spin_lock+0x5/0x15

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: PGD 11b3e3067 PUD 1040e9067 PMD 0 

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: Oops: 0002 [#1] SMP 

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: last sysfs file: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: CPU 1 

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: Modules linked in: oss_hdaudio osscore nvidia(P)

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: 

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: Pid: 15541, comm: kio_file Tainted: P            2.6.35-gentoo-r1 #2 A-N68SV(MCP68S)/.

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff813e56fe>]  [<ffffffff813e56fe>] _raw_spin_lock+0x5/0x15

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff8800a5849b20  EFLAGS: 00010296

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: RAX: 0000000000000100 RBX: ffff8800a5849be8 RCX: 000000000000000d

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: RDX: 0000000000000085 RSI: ffff88010cd8f5a8 RDI: 0000000000000050

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: RBP: ffff88010cd8f5a8 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: ffff8801096e7b50

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: R10: 0000000000000000 R11: ffff8800a5849a28 R12: ffff88010cd8f5a8

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: FS:  00007f173b780760(0000) GS:ffff880001900000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: CR2: 0000000000000050 CR3: 000000011b3e4000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: Process kio_file (pid: 15541, threadinfo ffff8800a5848000, task ffff8800b64fb980)

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: Stack:

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: ffffffff810f6e7b 0000000000000000 ffffffff810e8e4f ffff8801096e79c0

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: <0> ffff8800a5849be8 ffff88010cd8f5a8 ffff88010cd8f5a8 0000000000000000

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: <0> 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 ffffffff810f9c41 ffff88011cd3c100

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: Call Trace:

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810f6e7b>] ? checkin_logical_cluster+0x21/0x1c1

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810e8e4f>] ? create_fsdata+0x3b/0x6e

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810f9c41>] ? capture_page_cluster+0xb8/0xf2

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810f9f05>] ? write_end_cryptcompress+0x28a/0x299

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810f5df3>] ? reiser4_write_end_careful+0x10d/0x194

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810a575c>] ? pipe_to_file+0x13f/0x14e

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff81032bfa>] ? current_fs_time+0x1e/0x24

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810a561d>] ? pipe_to_file+0x0/0x14e

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810a4609>] ? splice_from_pipe_feed+0x42/0xc5

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810a559f>] ? generic_file_splice_write+0xb8/0x136

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810a5445>] ? direct_splice_actor+0x1b/0x1d

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810a4e74>] ? splice_direct_to_actor+0xd1/0x17b

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810a542a>] ? direct_splice_actor+0x0/0x1d

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff810a4f63>] ? do_splice_direct+0x45/0x58

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff81089d4b>] ? do_sendfile+0x124/0x181

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff81089df8>] ? sys_sendfile64+0x50/0x8f

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: [<ffffffff81001e2b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: Code: 90 90 90 90 90 0f b7 07 38 e0 8d 90 00 01 00 00 75 05 f0 66 0f b1 17 0f 94 c2 0f b6 c2 85 c0 0f 95 c0 0f b6 c0 c3 b8 00 01 00 00 <f0> 66 0f c1 07 38 e0 74 06 f3 90 8a 07 eb f6 c3 9c 58 fa ba 00 

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: RIP  [<ffffffff813e56fe>] _raw_spin_lock+0x5/0x15

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: RSP <ffff8800a5849b20>

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: CR2: 0000000000000050

Sep 20 21:26:48 localhost kernel: ---[ end trace 27569f70fadd21e2 ]---

Sep 20 21:44:50 localhost syslog-ng[1934]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.1.2'
```

Anschließend gaukelt mir der Windowmanager (e16) vor, dass er noch funktioniert. D.h. ich kann die virtuellen Desktops noch wechseln. Der Browser geht auch noch 'ne Weile. Aber spätestens beim Reboot hängt die ganze Kiste. MagicSysRQ hingegen funktioniert gar nicht. Das Ganze ist übrigens offensichtlich nicht die Schuld von kvpnc, auch beim Start von systemsettings per kdesu hab ich dem Kernel diese netten Meldungen herauskitzeln können.

Ist das 'n Bug oder 'n Feature?

----------

## mrsteven

Sieht so aus, als würde der Fehler im Dateisystemtreiber (Reiser4) des Kernels auftreten. Das ist wahrscheinlich ein Bug im Treiber oder ein Fehler des Dateisystems auf der Platte (möglicherweise auch das Problem eines anderen Teils des Kernels oder eines Moduls, aber unwahrscheinlich).

Welche Kernelversion ist das? Evtl. auch mal einen Dateisystem-Check durchführen.

----------

## musv

Werd ich mal bei Gelegenheit testen. Gegen den Bug im Dateisystem spricht, dass es ausschließlich nur und noch dazu reproduzierbar beim Aufruf von kdesu auftritt.

----------

## manuels

Naja, aber wenn die Platte/das Dateisystem genau da defekt ist, wo kdesu liegt, könnte dies sehr wohl der Fehler sein.

----------

## musv

Ok, hab's getestet. Das Dateisystem ist ok. Hab 2x fsck.reiser4 drüberlaufen lassen. Anschließend hab ich kdesu nochmal neu gemerged. Damit sollte auch dieselbe physische Stelle auf der Platte nicht mehr relevant sein. 

Meine Vermutung geht dahin, dass sich ein Teil von KDE4 nicht mit Reiser4 verträgt. Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich schon mal als KDE4 ganz neu rauskam vor 2 oder 3 Jahren. Der Bug wurde dann aber irgendwo beseitigt. Evtl. werd ich nochmal im unsupported forum posten.

----------

